# Are plastisol transfers the same quality as a screen print?



## aundriana (Nov 18, 2013)

ARE PLASTISOL TRANSFERS THE SAME QUALITY AS SILK SCREEN PRINT?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol transfers are silk screen prints. Only screened to paper instead of directly to the garment.

Plastisol transfers are the same quality as direct printing. Designs printed to plastisol transfers and designs screen printed directly will both outlive the garment.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A screen printed transfer consists of an image printed in reverse (i.e. mirrored) and applied to a piece of high release paper. The image is usually printed onto the paper with plastisol inks which have the characteristics of being flexible enough for stretching and durable enough for wearability.


----------

